# Mk7 GLI dyno???



## MyGLIisHawt (Apr 20, 2019)

Just purchased the new mk7 GLI 2 days ago, and holy crap is it ever hard to contain myself during the break in period. This machine seems to pull a lot harder than 228 and 259 ft lbs. So I'm wondering (because I know vw advertised the mk6 at 210, while according to apr, they were 228 stock) if anyone has had the chance to or heard of someone else dynoing the new mk7 GLI? I'm also constantly checking with apr for when they release the stage 1 ecu for the mk7, but I'll probably have to wait a while 😢.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Any legit maker would advertise a much lower power/torque.


----------



## Rockerchick (May 10, 2005)

I would post here: https://forums.vwvortex.com/forumdisplay.php?5457-Jetta-VII


----------

